
Sam Altman on 2017: Merge - rouma7
https://medium.com/wordsthatmatter/merge-now-430c6d89d1fe
======
api
To me the most important thing is that we equalize the relationship. Right now
as Altman correctly describes we are taking a subservient relationship to
attention hacking bots. This is being driven by the ad industry (and
governments, etc.) desire to use these bots to control us on behalf of other
humans, but it's setting up a situation where soon the AIs can take the place
of the advertisers. That's what an "AI takeover" looks like.

We desperately need to educate people about the addictive nature of social
media and how it manipulates them. As we've seen with cigarettes and other
addictive drugs, people can resist once they understand what's happening.
People need to understand that these systems are not harmless. They steal your
attention, fragment your mind, and distract you from actually being effective
in the real world. They are an attack against your consciousness in much the
same way that addictive drugs can be. They can even have real adverse health
effects due to the ill health effects of social alienation, elevated cortisol,
sleep deprivation, etc.

